# Ausdrucksauswertung in JAVA



## MASTERmind (16. Nov 2007)

Moin!

Folgende Ausdrücke:

Bed1 = false 
Bed2 = false 
Bed3 = true 

(Bed1 & Bed2) | Bed3 = false ==>Ich gehe davon aus, dass JAVA sobald es ein false ermittelt hat, einfach aufhört mit der Auswertung!? In C++ ist das ein wenig anders. Woran liegt das? Kann man das durch Klammerung beheben?

Bed3 | (Bed1 & Bed2) = true 
So passt es, weil der linke Ausdruck true ergibt, er nicht aufhört und weiter auswertet!


----------



## Niki (16. Nov 2007)

& und | sind bitweise Operatoren. Diese werden immer ausgewertet. Anders als && und || welche logische Operatoren sind. Bei && wird aufgehört, falls false raus kommt. Bei || wird aufgehört falls true raus kommt.


----------



## The_S (16. Nov 2007)

Nein, das macht Java nicht. Um "intelligente" Verknüpfungen zu erstellen musst du für Oder anstelle von | das hier || schreiben. Und für und anstelle von & lieber &&.

(Bed1 & Bed2) | Bed3

ist genauso true wie

Bed3 | (Bed1 & Bed2)


----------



## Saxony (16. Nov 2007)

Hmm,

putzig. Bei mir ergibt (false & false) | true das Ergebnis true.

Versuche aber mal an Stelle der bitweisen Operatoren die logischen zu verwenden (&&, ||).
Hatte mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man bei bool'schen Ausdrücken die bitweisen Operatoren nicht verwenden sollte.

Zudem ermöglichen die Operatoren && und || eine verkürzte Auswertung.

bye Saxony


----------



## Guest (16. Nov 2007)

& und | sind auch logische Operatoren, die kein Short Circuit Evaluation durchführen.


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Nov 2007)

Oder mit Ada's Sprachgebrauch:



> *&* = and
> *|* = or
> *&&* = and then
> *||* = or else


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2007)

da siehts mans mal wieder:

grundsätzlich elementare lücken in elementarsten funktionalitäten!!

schade das der heutige programmierer direkt mit GUI-proggen anfängt und sich nach 2 wochen für nen profi hält.
würde ihr auch ne rede in spanisch halten wenn ihr über ein spanisch buch stolpert?


----------



## Niki (17. Nov 2007)

Auf welche Aussage beziehst du dich da jetzt bitte? Und wenn dann nicht mit Gast posten, sondern registrieren bzw. einloggen!


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2007)

schlimm ist das solch elementares wissen überhaupt zur diskussion führt.

der heutige programmierer spricht sprachen die er eigentlich nicht versteht.


----------



## Niki (17. Nov 2007)

Naja, ich gebe dir recht dass es elemantares Wissen ist. Jedoch bezweifle ich das viele Java Programmierer den Unterschied zwischen && und & (bei boolschen Ausdrücken) kennen.


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2007)

sollten sie denn deiner meinung nach den unterschied kennen?


----------



## Niki (17. Nov 2007)

Bei boolschen Ausdrücken habe ich noch nie (das sind jetzt 5 Jahre Praxis) eine Anwendung für & oder | gefunden. Ich lasse mich aber daher gerne etwas Besserem belehren. Daher würde ich sagen, es ist nicht davon auszugehen, das jemand der diese Ausdrücke nicht kenn gleich ein schlechter Programmierer ist


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2007)

der unterschied zwischen den beiden varianten kann den "kopf" kosten...


```
String s = null;
boolean b = true;

if(b || s.length() > 0) {
.....
}
```

mit short-circuit läufts....ohne nicht


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2007)

aber ich will nicht auf diesem fall rumreiten......es ist generell so


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2007)

den ternären operator kennt auch keiner....eine perle der transparenz!


----------



## Niki (17. Nov 2007)

Das beantwortet nicht meine Frage. Ich habe ja schon gesagt das mir kein Anwendungsfall für nicht short-circuit einfällt. Wenn man also immer && und || verwendet ist man eigentlich immer auf der sicheren Seite. Man lernt es eigentlich auch so. Man sollte nur wissen wo der Unterschied liegt


----------



## Niki (17. Nov 2007)

Der ternäre Operator kann nett für Zuweisungen sein, kann den Code aber auch extrem unleserlich machen wenn man ihn zu sehr ausreizt und ineinander verschachtelt


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2007)

wenn du zum beispiel in einer methode die einen bool zurückliefert einen counter hast der zählt wie oft diese methode in einer abfrage genutzt wurde verfälscht sc das ergebnis.

um die anwendung speziell gehts aber auch nicht. was glaubst du wieviele elementare "dinge" es gibt die nur die wenigsten kennen?


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2007)

wenn du zum beispiel in einer methode die einen bool zurückliefert einen counter hast der zählt wie oft diese methode in einer abfrage genutzt wurde verfälscht sc das ergebnis.

um die anwendung speziell gehts aber auch nicht. was glaubst du wieviele elementare "dinge" es gibt die nur die wenigsten kennen?


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2007)

Niki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der ternäre Operator kann nett für Zuweisungen sein, kann den Code aber auch extrem unleserlich machen wenn man ihn zu sehr ausreizt und ineinander verschachtelt



ich will jetzt hier nicht alles im detail auseinanderklamüsern, aber das ding nutzt keiner weil's etwas kryptisch ausschaut. es ist in zuweisungen deutlich transparenter als das überfliegen von 5 zeilen (if..then..bla).

alles was schwer erscheint oder nicht unheimlich einfach wird überlesen............


----------



## Niki (17. Nov 2007)

Naja, ich würde sagen jeder der nicht den SJCP gemacht hat bzw. dafür gelernt hat wird wirklich alle Feinheiten kennen. Es hat Spaß gemacht mit dir zu plaudern, werde aber erst morgen wieder ins Forum schauen.
Gute Nacht


----------



## Guest (17. Nov 2007)

Niki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, ich würde sagen jeder der nicht den SJCP gemacht hat bzw. dafür gelernt hat wird wirklich alle Feinheiten kennen. Es hat Spaß gemacht mit dir zu plaudern, werde aber erst morgen wieder ins Forum schauen.
> Gute Nacht


für mich wäre der SJCP grundsätzliches einstellungskriterium! was glaubst du wieviele klugscheisser hier da durchfallen würden.....


----------



## Niki (17. Nov 2007)

Ich hab ihn noch nicht, da der Voucher aber in 2 Wochen verfällt werd ich wohl demnächst antreten müssen 

Jeder der sich nicht intensiv vorbereitet wird durchfallen! Es heißt aber lange nicht das das ein guter Programmiere ist. Es ist größtenteils auswendig lernen. Es gibt sicher begnadete Entwickler die die Prüfung nicht schaffen würden und genau das gleiche gibts umgekehrt. Ich kenne Leute die haben die Zertifizierung und trotzdem würde ich die keinen Strich programmieren lassen.
Aufnahmekriterium sollte es daher keines sein. In einem persönlichen Gespräch hört man schon raus ob der was kann oder ein Blender ist.


----------



## ice-breaker (18. Nov 2007)

Saxony hat gesagt.:
			
		

> putzig. Bei mir ergibt (false & false) | true das Ergebnis true.



das soll auch so sein  :meld: 
Das Bit 0 und 0 verknüpft ergibt 0, wiederum mit 1 verknüpft für true ergibt 1, also true 
Wirklich schlimm, dass oft so wichtige Dinge nicht gewusst werden


----------



## Saxony (19. Nov 2007)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Saxony hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo so hatte ich das ja auch erwartet - nur beim Thread-Ersteller schien es ja nicht auf true hinaus zu laufen. 

bye Saxony


----------



## ARadauer (19. Nov 2007)

> Bei boolschen Ausdrücken habe ich noch nie (das sind jetzt 5 Jahre Praxis) eine Anwendung für & oder | gefunden.



dem kann ich voll und ganz zustimmen.

Wenn jemand einen Fall hat bei dem die Verwendung von && oder & bzw | oder || zu unterschieldichen ergebnissen führt und er an dieser stelle | oder & verwendet, wäre vielleicht die lösung zu überdenken.

Bzw kann mir jemand ein sinnvolles Beispiel für | oder & nennen, dass er mal eben aus einem aktuellen Projekt kopieren kann. Hab jetzt ein 1200 Klassen Projekt hier in der Arbeit nach " | " und " & " durchsucht und nichts gefunden.


----------



## Saxony (19. Nov 2007)

Hehe selbst ein Google Code Search bringt auf die Schnelle kein Ergebnis für die Verwendung von & oder | bei bool'schen Ausdrücken.

Na gut ich muss auch zugeben, dass & und | als Suchbegriff sehr bescheiden zu gebrauchen sind. 

In C/C++ gibts schon ein paar Beispiele dafür:


```
for(int i = 0; i < 50; i++)
if(i & 1) printf("next odd number: %d\n", i);
```

bye Saxony


----------



## ice-breaker (19. Nov 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > Bzw kann mir jemand ein sinnvolles Beispiel für | oder & nennen, dass er mal eben aus einem aktuellen Projekt kopieren kann. Hab jetzt ein 1200 Klassen Projekt hier in der Arbeit nach " | " und " & " durchsucht und nichts gefunden.
> 
> 
> 
> Bit-Operatoren brauchst du wenn du auf "primitive" Datenübertragungen setzut wie zB die parallerel Schnittstelle oder eben einfach alles wo du hardware-nah programmierst.


----------



## Saxony (19. Nov 2007)

@ Ice-Breaker

Es geht glaube ich darum die Bit Operatoren für bool'sche Zwecke zu verwenden.
Das man damit Bitoperationen macht, ist wohl jedem klar hier. 

bye Saxony


----------



## ms (19. Nov 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn jemand einen Fall hat bei dem die Verwendung von && oder & bzw | oder || zu unterschieldichen ergebnissen führt und er an dieser stelle | oder & verwendet, wäre vielleicht die lösung zu überdenken.


Kann es denn zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen führen?

ms


----------



## Niki (19. Nov 2007)

Nein, bestimmt nicht!

Das einzige was unterschiedlich ist:


```
private int counter = 0;

public boolean foo(int i){
  counter++;
  return i < 10
}

if(foo(5) | foo(12)); //bsp1

if(foo(5) || foo(12)); //bsp2

System.out.println("foo wurde " + counter + " ausgeführt");
```

Bei der ersten Methode wird de Methode zwei mal aufgerufen.

Beim 2. Beispiel nur einmal, will man aber immer wissen wie oft die Methode ausgeführt wird würde das das Ergebnis verfälschen!


----------



## Saxony (19. Nov 2007)

Hehe, das erinnert mich ein bißchen an die Heißenbergsche Unschärferelation.

Wo man keine zwei Werte innerhalb eines geschlossenen Systems exakt messen kann, da schon die Erfassung des ersten Wertes den Wert des zweiten Wertes ändert.



bye Saxony


----------



## MASTERmind (19. Nov 2007)

Nun ja...es wundert den Ersteller dieses Threads schon, dass man aus solch einem Basic, dass man ja unbedingt wissen sollte eine drei seitige Diskussion machen kann!

Scheinbar ist es doch nicht so trivial!!???

@Gast:
ICh würde an Deiner Stelle mal unterscheiden zwischen "etwas wissen/bzw anwenden" und etwas wirklich verstehen!

Ich nutze das erstmal, weil ich nicht so viel Zeit habe, mich wirklich damit auseinander zusetzen in bestimmten Situationen.

Wenn mir aber etwas auffällt, das ich gern verstehen würde, dann frag ich halt hier um schon mal beim verstehen in die richtige Richtung geschubst zu werden.

PS: Wenn ich mal so n Pro-skilled Programmierer bin wie Du, werd ich nicht mehr fragen, sondern evtl auch mal Fragen beantworten können!! 

Allerdings soll mich der Teufel holen, wenn ich dann ebenfalls solch einen arroganten Ton anschlage!

Edit:
@Saxony:
Das mit der Unschärferelation habe ich so verstanden, dass der Wert allein durch die Messung verfälscht wird!
Demnach ein bisschen anders als Dein "BILD"

Edit2:
HAb grad mal bei Wiki nachgelesen:
Das mit der verfälschenden Messung ist selbst von Heisenberg fälschlicherweise angenommen worden!


----------

